

Stop Battling Your Duvet Cover on Laundry Day:  Check Out Our Duvet Cover Hack. - aukgizzard
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/277119078/the-nova-the-duvet-cover-reinvented?ref=live

======
cars4562
Someone should have thought of this sooner!

